# My Collection 1 month after 1st Purchase



## SkylarV217 (Jun 22, 2008)

This is my collection 1 month after 1st purchase... To top it all , I've never even been in a store ....







Here are the additions from the last month or so ... =)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 22, 2008)

You've got a great start! Look at all those pigments!


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 22, 2008)

WOw great collection, can you tell me from where you've got Your ladyship an sweet seina pigges?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 22, 2008)

You have a great start!!!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 22, 2008)

very nice! lots of pigmentsssss!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 22, 2008)

I got sweet sienna & Your Ladyship from a seller here on spectra =) 

Her Username is Mac_Mocha

http://specktra.net/f184/mac-pigment...ollecti-87694/


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_You have a great start!!!_

 
Thanks you gave me 1/6 of my permanent fave collection =)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

What a gorgeous collection!  Pretty good for one month!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 23, 2008)

What a great start!!  Those are some of my favorite pigments!!  I can't wait to see how big it will be in a few months of Specktra! lol  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## Jot (Jun 23, 2008)

great collection xx


----------



## n_c (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a great start


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

great collection


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

great collection, you got some very nice pigments


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

great collection so far!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

niiice


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Cute collection =D That's pretty amazing for 1 month!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder where you got that "Enchanting" e/s from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

VERY nice girly! I didn't know you had so much! LOL


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I wonder where you got that "Enchanting" e/s from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

VERY nice girly! I didn't know you had so much! LOL_

 
it doesn't seem like much to me b/c I don't really like the lipglasses lol


----------



## China_Doll (Jun 29, 2008)

Great little collection you have there!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 29, 2008)

This is a great collection girl! You have so many awesome pigments!


----------



## bubbette12 (Jul 5, 2008)

great collection


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 29, 2008)

I added the rest of my small but precious collection =)


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome to your new addiction my dear!! ENJOY!


----------



## nleslie (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome collection you have there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I laughed when I read, 'utter pervert' XD

You got that all via online through Mac? Was choosing the foundation color easy? Because I've been curious re: the loose powders and hydro tint and am far away from a store. Ah well, I'll just wait until I'm next in the city I guess. I was just curious, haha. <rant over!>


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nleslie* 

 
_Awesome collection you have there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I laughed when I read, 'utter pervert' XD

You got that all via online through Mac? Was choosing the foundation color easy? Because I've been curious re: the loose powders and hydro tint and am far away from a store. Ah well, I'll just wait until I'm next in the city I guess. I was just curious, haha. <rant over!>_

 
 I actually swap over on MUA... So i had samples of the foudations I thought I would match on my wish list and a super sweet MUAer ROAK me samples of all of the ones I thought.... i was thinking NW15, NW20, and NC20 - I endded up matching NW20 perfectly so it wasn't that hard for me to match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might find a lovely specktralite to pick up some samples for you =)


----------



## AmandDUR (Jul 30, 2008)

lookin lovely!


----------

